
Earthworms aren’t the soil heroes you imagine - mooreds
https://www.gazettenet.com/Earthworms-aren-t-the-soil-heroes-you-imagine-33791405
======
qqqqquinnnnn
Fascinating, I never knew! Though if they're producing organic matter in their
castings, this should also be a food source for all the other creatures
hanging around..

